# Vibe



## steelcat (Nov 12, 2011)

Hello all
I got a phone call totally out of the blue from animas last week asking me when they could deliver my vibe (a free upgrade of the 2020). I got it on Wednesday and its great. Just need to find a way to fund the CGM now!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 12, 2011)

Excellente! - hope you will be very happy together LOL

My friend oop North has an Animas (the one immediately pre-Vibe) and I have to say I like the look of it, also liked the smaller cartridges.

Are you going to write a review and tell us all about it?  There are always people on the forum who are considering pumping and it helps no end when someone who uses the various ones can explain what's good, bad and indifferent 'in use'.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds good service !


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 12, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Excellente! - hope you will be very happy together LOL
> 
> My friend oop North has an Animas (the one immediately pre-Vibe) and I have to say I like the look of it, also liked the smaller cartridges.
> 
> .



I have a the 2020 TW and I am not impressed with it. The vibe is infact a 2020 with a few extra buttons for the gms. Put it this way if I had a choice of pump the animas would not be on my wish list.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 13, 2011)

Right- Oh Sue, that must be disappointing, I know you couldn't find one with the same features as your previous pump, which you liked and that's a shame, but you knew that upfront so I assume something different then?.  

Could you expand on that please?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 13, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Right- Oh Sue, that must be disappointing, I know you couldn't find one with the same features as your previous pump, which you liked and that's a shame, but you knew that upfront so I assume something different then?.
> 
> Could you expand on that please?



Far to many button pushes 
To set a basal pattern up it was at least 13 and that's a generous count for needless pushes.
For each feature you want to use it's yet more button pushing
10 button pushes for a bolus 
Cozmo would do it in 5.
That is just a few examples of button pushes.
Refuses to bolus or deliver the full bolus if you have less than the 10 u of low cartridge left. (less or not enough to keep you out of the 10u warning) But at least the basal still works.
No site change reminder.
Only one home screen. (can not custom set) 
No increased correction feature for higher numbers.
No hypo manager.
carb input is a pain in the behind as when you input the number the and take your finger off the button it just keeps on going. So you then have to back track with it and so on.
Loading the cartridge  Least said the better about that.
The cozmo you just slotted it in and pressed a button all the work done for you. Not the Animas it reminds me of a drama queen at work.
The combo bolus is a joke from 1066. 
I've just started on my 2nd animas pump as the 1st one lasted less than a month.
Takes 20 mins to talk to a voice on the help line if the the pump goes t*ts up then another 20 mins for the person to find that yes you are unfortunate enough to be a customer and yep you do live at the address you gave and yep the pump is faulty.
Besides that it's just fine. 

Please do note the UK staff are fine. It's just the less than bright lot in the call centre from overseas.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2011)

I take back what i said about service Sue ! Havnt had any dealings with  (apart from catalugue) animas but what you said about product


----------



## trophywench (Nov 13, 2011)

heck.  

On the Combo, it's the button pushes on the pump to get to the bit you want that can be tedious (eg the time setting because it's nearly at the end of the menu and if you don't concentrate you whip straight past, and my DSN couldn't remember how to go backwards but there is a way, so must ask Roche about that.  Conversation went as she was whizzing through to get to whatever - Oooh been meaning to ask you, how do you go backwards?  Well there is a way - but I'm not telling you!  Why?  Cos knowledge is power ... then when we'd both stopped our insane giggling - No Jen - I just can't remember!)

Reservoir change is a bit of a palaver but as a 300ml reservoir lasts me forever near enough, I don't find it much of an issue.

Boluses - you can set the increments on the 'Quick bolus' to anything between 0.1 upwards.  Factory setting is 0.5.  'Standard bolus' is 0.1.  But with the meter/bolus wizard/remote you don't touch the pump anyway and it just delivers whatever it's worked out, which you always have the option to change youself anyway (on the remote)  When I was without the remote I couldn't remember at first how to do it on the pump!

Can set reminders for various things on the pump and now you've said that I must do it, cos I have no idea when I stuck the current cannula in .... and usually write it down but didn't apparently .....

Haven't found a way of reducing the 20u setting on the cartridge low warning - 20u means 'tomorrow' for me, not 'now'.  I don't mind it but would like another at say 5u.  In practice I usually do it at about 10u because I'm concerned I'll just forget otherwise since I do have a head like a sieve.  So I don't know if it would refuse to deliver at a certain point.

I wish I could arrest (pause) the 'prime' setting - because you attach the tube and prime that, then attach the tube to the cann (that you've already inserted) and want to send another (1u in the case of my ones) down the cannula.  I have to stop it completely, then go back to it with sveral button pushes, to prime the cann. and stop it again.  If I do the cann. by eg 'Quick bolus' - then it thinks I've had a bolus and takes it into account in its 'Bolus on board' calculations when working out the next actual bolus, should that be within the time limit set on the insulin.  So what I do seemed to me, the simplest way.

Don't think I have a  choice of home screen - tells me the time and current base rate - shows if its a TBR.  One press takes me to amount in reservoir, next press to all boluses, one at a time - latest one first, up and down buttons to go through em.  Can also get to that and other info, via main menu using other buttons.

Not sure what you mean by hypo manager?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 13, 2011)

Hypo manager is where the Cozmo would tell you how many grams of carbs to eat for a low blood sugar reading


----------



## shiv (Nov 15, 2011)

I guess if you have something to compare it to you might not be happy with it.

Personally I am vvvv happy with my Animas. I had the 2020 and have just upgraded to the Vibe. Their customer service has been fab, my rep is lovely and very helpful.

I have found the button pushing comes automatically to me now - I can pretty much navigate my way around the menu, inc bolusing, with my eyes closed (not that I recommend it...)

As the Cozmo is no longer available, I would hate for anyone to read this and think that they should avoid the Animas. It is just as good as the other pumps on the market.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 15, 2011)

shiv said:


> I guess if you have something to compare it to you might not be happy with it.
> 
> Wonder how you guessed that
> As the Cozmo is no longer available, I would hate for anyone to read this and think that they should avoid the Animas. It is just as good as the other pumps on the market.



All I can say then is that the pump companies need to get their a*ses in gear and improve the present pumps then.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 15, 2011)

Well Sue, that might be true, I don't know!

But as EJ says, what you ain't had you don't miss.

And we had this conversation elsewhere I think, where if they want to change the slightest thing on a pump, they have to get all the government approvals all over again.  So for all you know, the one after the Vibe is already having its credentials checked out by the powers that be - I reckon all these devices are a minimum of 2 years out of date before they ever come onto the market in the first place!


----------



## shiv (Nov 16, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> All I can say then is that the pump companies need to get their a*ses in gear and improve the present pumps then.



I used a Medtronic before the Animas. They could both do with learning a thing or two from each other...ALL the pump companies have work they can do, but they're the best we've got, they're all as good (or as bad, as I'm guessing you feel  ) each each other. Thankfully technology is constantly changing, so hopefully future pumps will have the features that we all love.


----------



## steelcat (Nov 17, 2011)

Well I have had it in use for about a week now, just using it the same as the 2020. the CGM functions look good, if only i could get the rest of the kit to use it. I am really happy with it. Obviously if you look at smartphone technology they are a bit old fashioned. It is in my opinion a million times better than injections. a few slight improvements have been made that cut down button presses too.


----------

